# So now I have results on online dating !



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 4, 2020)

I am virgin 26 years

I just buyed a new phone and taked a new photo of me + some social old photos

I even described myself better with mysterious description 

Even if I am fat I get many match reciprocity and girls even text me first wtf

Motivation to looksmax is here

Maybe NTmax and confidencemax is not that bad after all


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Nov 4, 2020)

*why does this whole post sound so autistic and awkward.*


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Nov 4, 2020)

but good job op


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 4, 2020)

redhandsbluehands said:


> *why does this whole post sound so autistic and awkward.*


Because that never happened with my old me and my old photos


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> wtf


don't ask yourself why you get attention. 
Just reap the attention, and make stuff happen when/where you can.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Because that never happened with my old me and my old photos


Old autistic photos 😭


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 4, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> don't ask yourself why you get attention.
> Just reap the attention, and make stuff happen when/where you can.


Maybe the hopefuel is finally arrived


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 4, 2020)

lose fat and you will get more attention obv


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Because that never happened with my old me and my old photos


Post old photos for comparison


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am virgin 26 years
> 
> *I just buyed a new phone and taked a new photo *of me + some social old photos
> 
> Even if I am fat I get many match reciprocity and girls even text me first wtf


Just buy a new phone theory


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Maybe the hopefuel is finally arrived


The ascension is here. Hoora.
To lol add. This was the age that finally some results with dating started to happen for me also. some flings, and start of an LTR at 28 orso.

BTW. You look Low tier Chadlite in the pic. Looking pretty good.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Just buy a new phone theory


probably the shitty camera on the old phone, lense distorting his face into a horseface.


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 4, 2020)

Dlsr camera photo plus nice coat with turtleneck , smokimg cigarrets , and pose like lazy chad and you good to go


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> probably the shitty camera on the old phone, lense distorting his face into a horseface.


Ideal selfie distance from face is 27.4 cm / 11 inches


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> Dlsr camera photo pus nice coat with turtleneck , smokimg cigarrets , and pose like lazy chad and you good to go


----------



## Austrian Oak (Nov 4, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> Dlsr camera photo plus nice coat with turtleneck , smokimg cigarrets , and pose like lazy chad and you good to go


except smoking


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Nov 4, 2020)

buying new phone right now


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> except smoking


Indeed, put a cock in your mouth instead


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 4, 2020)

what phone u buy br0


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> buying new phone right now


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> what phone u buy br0


No new phone for _*your *_face


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 4, 2020)

You're a funny guy, OP, a funny guy... you know?


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You're a funny guy, OP, a funny guy... you know?


You are gay and everyone knows


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 4, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You're a funny guy, OP, a funny guy... you know?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 4, 2020)

> I am virgin 26 years


Jfl at being a man in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> You are gay and everyone knows


That's why I slay women, right? Coz that's what the real faggots do, right?


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> That's why I slay women, right? Coz that's what the real faggots do, right?


No idea I don’t care tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> No idea I don’t care tbh


Why did you call me gay then?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> what phone u buy br0


Huawei Nova 5T


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 5, 2020)

location?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> location?


Belgium


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Nov 6, 2020)

your not bad looking i see guys like you in the street with gfs all the time, how tall are you?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

wanttobeattractive said:


> your not bad looking i see guys like you in the street with gfs all the time, how tall are you?


1m80


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 6, 2020)

damn you have some potential and don't look incel at all,
also take a camera from a different angle and a bit more far


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> 1m80


yeah you should have no problems man


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 6, 2020)

just lose weight


----------



## softlysoftly (Nov 6, 2020)

chad IMO, post the quality of girls who are messaging you first


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 6, 2020)

Jfl. Life fuel to match with a face app fraud ?  
Accoste dans la rue si tu veux vraiment voir ce que tu vaut


----------



## softlysoftly (Nov 6, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Jfl. Life fuel to match with a face app fraud ?



Called it. I knew something looked uncanny...


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

softlysoftly said:


> Called it. I knew something looked uncanny...





bimaximum said:


> Jfl. Life fuel to match with a face app fraud ?
> Accoste dans la rue si tu veux vraiment voir ce que tu vaut


Except the tired rings there is no difference and the girls don't see it too even after I give my messenger with the original photo so I am honest
There is way more fraud on Instagram or the majority of profiles


----------



## softlysoftly (Nov 6, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Except the tired rings there is no difference and the girls don't see it too even after I give my messenger with the original photo so I am honest



Fraud harder then boyo, i wasnt criticising you.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 6, 2020)

You have obvious potential. Lose some weight (anywhere from 10-20 pounds but slowly while lifting) and work on skin care and you're good to go. Maybe a rhino as well but that'll be dependent on what you look like after weight loss.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

softlysoftly said:


> Fraud harder then boyo, i wasnt criticising you.


So it is OK?


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 6, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> You have obvious potential. Lose some weight (anywhere from 10-20 pounds but slowly while lifting) and work on skin care and you're good to go.



This, just go hard on the softmax and you’ll be good. Remember that people here including myself talk about cutting half of the skull, you just need to cut off mayonnaise and lift jfl is that too much to ask ? 
+you don’t need rhino
+if you’re still virgin with that base you probably have autism so try to work on social skills


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

News 
I get 2 reciprocity matches and others 
I talked to the 2 that interested me
I talked confidence and low inhib with sexual allusions and cocky and funny things
Here I get 2 girls very hot to meet me at their home during quarantine wtf


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> News
> I get 2 reciprocity matches and others
> I talked to the 2 that interested me
> I talked confidence and low inhib with sexual allusions and cocky and funny things
> Here I get 2 girls very hot to meet me at their home during quarantine wtf


tag me pls when you finally make it bro


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> News
> I get 2 reciprocity matches and others
> I talked to the 2 that interested me
> I talked confidence and low inhib with sexual allusions and cocky and funny things
> Here I get 2 girls very hot to meet me at their home during quarantine wtf


larp


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 6, 2020)

Greycel moment


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 6, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am virgin 26 years
> 
> I just buyed a new phone and taked a new photo of me + some social old photos
> 
> ...


Which app you are using?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 6, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> Which app you are using?


Badoo Lovoo principally


----------

